# How much a used Glock 19 Gen 3 worth these days?



## HamRadio (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, everyone! 

I did some searching and came up with some answers, but the threads I found were years old, so I thought I would ask to see if anything has changed! So long story short, my dad is willing to sell me his Glock 19 Gen 3. How much is it worth? It has less than 1,000 rounds through it, comes with two magazines, and has night sights, although they are close to 10 years old. It is in good condition. I called a local gun shop and they sell brand new Glock 19 Gen 3 for $499+ tax, etc. I know location makes a difference, so I am in rural Idaho. I am thinking somewhere around the $350-$375 range, what do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Firearm condition grading/rating guide:

Gun Grading Guide

If you are using the formal rating of "Good" properly, then yes, I'd agree with your price. If you're using Good in a more of a conversational manner (The pistol is in good shape), then it might be worth a bit more. Generally 9mm Glocks are worth a bit more than a .40 Glock of the same size/model in the same condition, as they are cheaper to feed. A dealer in some areas might try to get $425 or more for a used G19, but for a "buying it from a relative" price, I'd think $400 would probably be tops, and it would have to be in excellent to NIB condition.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd give Dad $500 because he's yer Dad plus the gun is worth it and you live in Idaho. Cool! I paid $550 last year for a Gen3 19. Good deal!


----------



## HamRadio (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks! I offered him $375 and he accepted, so it's a good compromise. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

HamRadio said:


> Thanks! I offered him $375 and he accepted, so it's a good compromise. Thanks for the advice!


Good deal from a good dad. If I were in your situation that gun would NEVER be for sale again.


----------

